# Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2015)

*Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Im Luxx gibt es einen Artikel über 240mm AiO-Waküs der noch weiter ergänzt wird (z.B. mit der Alphacool Eisberg V2).

Das Gesamtpaket der Magicool AiO Liquid Cooling System 240 hat sich dabei als sehr leise herausgestellt.

Punkte die bei diesem Set gut gelöst wurden und generell bei AiO-Waküs ein Problem darstellen:

- Die Laustärke der Pumpeneinheit hat sich nicht erhöht als sie auf dem Mainboard getestet wurde
- Die beiden enthaltenen PWM-Lüfter (600-2200 U/min) verursachen bei der Minimaldrehzahl von 600 U/min keine Lagergeräusche
- Es kommt die Pumpeneinheit der bereits als leise bekannten DCP450 zum Einsatz, bei der für das Magicool AiO Liquid Cooling System 240 lediglich die Drehzahl weiter abgesenkt wurde.

Aktuell ist sie bei Amazon erhältlich. Die dort verfasste Rezession stammt von Reaver1988, der auch für das User-Review im Luxx verantwortlich ist.



> Ich habe ein größeres All in One Wasserkühlungs Roundup mit  verschiedenen AIOs gemacht und mich dabei besonders auf die Magicool  Kühlung gefreut. Denn schon mit der Magicool DCP450 hat man eine  günstige und quasi nicht hörbare Pumpen/Agb Kombination veröffentlicht.  Die Aio Kühlung hier besitzt die gleiche Pumpentechnik, nur ist sie von  Haus aus schon gedrosselt und damit noch leiser.
> Die Kühlleistung  bewegt sich auf hohem Niveau und auch die Montagemöglichkeiten, decken  alle momentan Verfügbaren Sockel ab. Die Lüfter sind definitiv sehr  brauchbar und auch geregelt alles andere als laut. Nachteil dieser  Kühlung ist leider der Sata Stromstecker, der ein Regeln der Pumpe  verhindert (denn Sata kann man nicht ohne weiteres in der Spannung  senken). Abhilfe schafft ein Sata auf 3 Pin Adapter oder eine  Modifitkaion der Stecker (Sata Stecker abschneiden und die beiden Kabel (  + und -) an den vorhandenen 3Pin Anschluss anbringen.Lüfter und Pumpe  sind blau beleuchtet und die Ganze Kühlung ist in einem klassischem  Schwarz gehalten.
> 
> Jeder der eine leise (nicht erweiterbare) 240mm All in One Kühlung sucht, kommt nicht um die Magicool herum.



Der große AIO User Test - 6x 240mm Kühlungen im Test (weitere folgen)


----------



## S!lent dob (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Das is mal nen Kampfpreis, selbst die 360er geht bei Geizhals für grademal 150,- über die Theke


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Die beiden Sets ab 130€ mit der DCP450 sind als Einstieg auch interessant. Wenn man den Kreislauf aber nicht erweitern möchte, lässt sich die CPU mit dem 240mm Radiator auch ordentlich kühlen.

Interessant ist das Set eigentlich deshalb, weil es offensichtlich silenttauglich ist, ohne zusätzlich zu den 80€ noch Geld für neue Lüfter ausgeben zu müssen.

Anscheinend ist auch eine Alphacool Eisberg *V2* für einen Test unterwegs. Kann sein, dass dann die leisere Alphacool DC-LT 2400 als Pumpe zum Einsatz kommt. Die ist aber immer noch lauter als eine DCP450, die mit einer geringeren Drehzahl im AiO-Set Magicool AiO Liquid Cooling System 240 den Kreislauf antreibt.


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Sehr interessanter Test. Ohne OC würde ich sogar pauschal sagen, das man mit niedriger Drehzahl Lüfter und Pumpe z.B. bei einem i5 fast unhörbar fahren kann. Schon interessant, das sich da etwas bewegt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*



Ap0ll0XT schrieb:


> Sehr interessanter Test. Ohne OC würde ich sogar pauschal sagen, das man mit niedriger Drehzahl Lüfter und Pumpe z.B. bei einem i5 fast unhörbar fahren kann. Schon interessant, das sich da etwas bewegt.



Im Review heißt es: 



> Als nächstes möchte ich mich mit den Temperaturen beschäftigen. Dazu  kommt mein Intel i7 4790k "übertaktet" auf 4,4ghz (Allcore Turbo bei  1,22v) zum Einsatz. Zur Ermittlung der Temperatur wird die Primeversion  27.9 mit folgenden Einstellungen verwendet: ...
> 
> ... Die Testmethodik sieht so aus, dass ich den oben genannten Primerun mit  geschlossenem Gehäuse starte und nach exakt 30 Minuten die CPU  Temperatur ablese. Als Wärmeleitpaste verwende ich bei allen Tests  Arctic Silver 5.



Kühlleistung der Magicool AiO Liquid Cooling System 240 mit den enthaltenen Lüftern:

-100% Lüfterdrehzahl 45°C
-   75% Lüfterdrehzahl 49°C
-   50% Lüfterdrehzahl 52°C
-   *35% Lüfterdrehzahl 54°C (=770 U/min). *Die Minimaldrehzahl der enthaltenen PWM-Lüfter liegt bei 600 U/min.


----------



## dj_the_one (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Endlich stoßt man in Phären vor die den Preis auch gerecht fertigen . Ich konnte bis heute nicht verstehen wieso Leute mehrere Hundert euro für ein bisschen Plastik Schrott hergeben was technisch wie zur Römer Zeit funktioniert


----------



## crys_ (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Was ist denn der Eisberg V2? 
Wenn sie da die Pumpe optimiert haben könnte der auch sehr gut sein wegen dem exzellenten Radiator...


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Aquatuning hat Reaver1988 ein Testmuster der Eisberg V2 versprochen. Kann also nicht mehr lange dauern und der Artikel wird von ihm dann entsprechend ergänzt.

Er weiß noch nichts genaues, aber wahrscheinlich werden andere Lüfter und anstatt der DC-LT3600 die langsamere DC-LT2400 eingesetzt. Die kommt bereits in der Fractal Kelvin zum Einsatz, ein Test gibt es von PCGH:

Fractal Design Kelvin S24: Erweiterbare Kompaktwasserkühlung im Test


----------



## S754 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

@Lios Nudin: Danke für den Tipp. Meinst du, dass es sich lohnt von einem Prolimatech Genesis auf diese WaKü umzusteigen? Immerhin steht der Sommer vor der Tür.


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Er hat den Genesis mit den AiO-Waküs verglichen, das entsprechende Diagramm steht am Ende vor dem Fazit. Allerdings hat er bei allen AiO-Waküs und dem Genesis zwei Corsair SP120 PWM High Pressure eingesetzt, was für einen Vergleich ja auch Sinn macht.

Die Magicool 240mm hat allerdings bei allen Lüfterdrehzahlen (35-100%) mit ihren Standardlüftern (die Abbildung davor) bessere Temperaturen erreicht als mit den  Corsair SP120 PWM High Pressure.

Ob es sich lohnt hängt daher von den Lüftern ab die du einsetzen möchtest und ob dir die Kühlleistung des Genesis ausreicht.  Besser ist die Magicool schon, ob dir die ~8-10°C einen Wechsel wert sind kannst du nur selber entscheiden.


----------



## S754 (30. Mai 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Hm, dann behalte ich den Genesis. 60°C beim spielen sind eigentlich nicht so bedenklich.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (1. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Danke für den Tipp, 
Hab sie mal bestellt und bin gespannt ob sie wirklich so leise ist 




Edit:


Also bevor sich jetzt alle auf diesen Geheimtipp stürzen mal meine bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem Ding, sie kam gestern an. 


Fangen wir mit dem Positiven an:


- Kühlleistung ist super, selbst wenn die Pumpe mit 5 statt 12V arbeitet
- Sehr günstig im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz
- Sieht schick aus
- 1x PWM auf 2x PWM Adapterkabel bei


Negativ:

- Die Lüfter sind für die Tonne -> Unter Last sehr laut, im Idle klackert das Lager (ansonsten wären sie sehr leise im idle)
- Die Pumpe ist mit 12V sehr deutlich zu hören, würde ich sogar als sehr laut bezeichnen. Meine H50 damals war im Vergleich gar nicht zu hören. 
- Auf der Kühlfläche ist eine Folie angebracht welche man abziehen muss. Leider wurde die Folie mit einem Kleber draufgepappt --> die ganze Kühlfläche ist mit Kleber beschmiert, bekommt man nur sehr schwer gereinigt (hatte nichts da, vermutlich benötigt man Spezialreinigungsmittel gegen Klebereste)
- Die mitgelieferten Schrauben um die Lüfter auf den Radi zu montieren sind viel viel zu lang! Die schrauben stehen noch 3mm raus wenn die Schraube maximal eingedreht ist, selbst die mitgelieferten Abstandsringe reichen nicht aus, musste pro Schraube 3!! Abstandsringe dazwischen packen, zum Glück hatte ich noch welche
- Die Anleitung ist ein Witz
- Montage ist sehr bescheiden, die Backplate ist kein Problem, allerdings wie dann die Pumpe mit den Federn auf an der Backplate befestigt wird, ist der Hammer (im negativen Sinn). Man muss so viel Kraft aufwenden um die Schrauben überhaupt in das Gewinde zu bekommen (die Federn sind viel zu stark) das man echt aufpassen muss nicht abzurutschen. Auch ist nirgends beschrieben wie weit ich die Schrauben dann anziehen muss?! 
Das Board steht dann extrem unter Spannung obwohl ich noch nicht mal die Schrauben weit gedreht habe. Ich habe es jetzt nach Gefühl macht, aber das Knacken und knarzen der Federn lassen einen zögern den Kühler überhaupt festzuschrauben. 


Kurzum, man merkt einfach woher der geringe Preis im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz kommt. 
Sachen wie zu lange Schrauben, zu starke Federn und mikrige Montageanleitung führen zu Frust. 
Eine laute Pumpe und klackernde Lüfter runden dann das Paket ab. 
Von der Kühlleistung bin ich aber überrascht, sie schlägt sich sehr gut. 
Mit der gedrosselten Pumpe so gut wie nicht zu hören, zumindest bis ich noch die Lüfter getauscht habe. 

Also wer gern spart und eine Herausforderung sucht kann zugreifen, alle anderen geben lieber etwas mehr aus und erhalten das bessere Paket.


----------



## Taximan (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Ich hatte diese Aio-Wak auch auf meinem Radar, wenn ich das aber mit den lauten Lüftern lese, ist das für'n Popo.
 Wenn ich dann noch leisere Lüfter kaufen muß, ist das ja Sinnfrei, weil teuerer.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

So also ich habe das Teil wieder zurückgeschickt. 
Selbst die Kühlleistung ist bei dem Teil schlecht. Mein Macho Rev.B hat bessere Temps unter Vollast und das mit einem 800RPM Lüfter gegen die 2 Schreihälse der AiO, die mit 1800 RPM unter Vollast liefern. 
Absoluter Schrott das Teil, jetzt macht mein Rechner keinen Mucks mehr mit dem Macho (Luftkühlung ist eben doch das leiseste was geht). 

Also fassen wir kurz zusammen:

- Kühlleistung schlechter als 40€ Luftkühler
- Laute Pumpe (läuft mit 3300RPM, zum Vergleich bei Corsair sind es ~2000RPM)
- Billige Lüfter (laut und rattern wenn sie langsam drehen)
- Einbau mit Gewalt verbunden (Federn zu stark)
- Schrauben sind zu lang, würden den Radi beschädigen 
- Klebereste von der Schutzfolie auf der Kühlfläche die ich nicht wegbekommen habe 


Unbedingt meiden das Ding, keinesfalls ein "Geheimtipp"


----------



## matti30 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Bioschnitzel,

ähnliche Erfahrung hab ich auch gesammelt. Meine ist auch wieder zurück zum Hersteller gegangen. Entweder ist die Pumpe generell sehr laut oder die Chargen fallen arg unterschiedlich aus. Ich jedenfalls nehm wieder lieber paar Grad mehr in Kauf, hab dafür aber fast Totenstille im Rechner, als dass ich mir noch mal so einen Radaubruder in den Rechner pack. Bei meinem Exemplar hatte ich außerdem das Gefühl, dass die Gewinde schlecht geschnitten waren. Bei einigen Schrauben musste ich mehr Kraft aufbringen, die reinzudrehen, als bei anderen. 

Und noch was, wer ist auf diese dämliche Idee mit den Federschrauben um die Pumpeneinheit gekommen. Allein ist das sauschwer zu handhaben, am Besten, man hat noch wen, der die Pumpeneinheit festhält. Wenn dann jemand auf die Idee kommen sollte, diese mit einem Schraubendreher runterzudrücken und dabei abrutscht... dann gute Nacht.

Jedenfalls die Montage ist eine Katastrophe. 

Bin auch sehr unzufrieden gewesen. Als ich dann meinen NH-U14S wieder montiert hatte, ein Traum...


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Ja die Federn auf den Schrauben waren der Hammer, normalerweise sollte es so gelöst sein, das die Schrauben lang genug sind um in die Gewinde der Backplate zu kommen OHNE das die Federn spannen. Aber bei der AiO muss man sehr viel Gewalt aufbringen um die Feder erstmal soweit runterzudrücken, dass das Gewinde greifen kann. Und das tolle ist, hat man die erste Schraube 2-3 Umdrehung drin, ist die nächste Feder noch schwerer runter zu bekommen  
Ich hab es nur mit nem Schraubenzieher geschafft. 

Ich glaube der Typ im Luxx ist entweder geschmiert oder taub


----------



## Ralle@ (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Reaver aus dem Luxx kann man schon vertrauen, der weiß was er tut.
Entweder er bekam ein besonders gutes Exemplar oder ihr habt einfach nur Pech gehabt. Hm, bin schon am überlegen mir die Kühlung zu bestellen.


----------



## matti30 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

nene, Reaver ist schon ok. Der ist keineswegs geschmiert. Hat ja auch geschrieben, das sein erstes Exemplar ne extrem laute Pumpe hatte. 

Aber ich hatte eher Angst, ich zerbrech mir die Cpu. Die Schrauben in die kleinen Löcher zu bekommen, war ja auch eine Kunst.  Ich wollte es auch erst mit nem Schraubendreher probieren, aber ich hab es dann sein gelassen, bevor ich wegrutsch und mir noch das Mb schrotte 
Dann das Thema Anpreßdruck. Wie fest sollst die Schrauben nun anziehen?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Reaver aus dem Luxx kann man schon vertrauen, der weiß was er tut.
> Entweder er bekam ein besonders gutes Exemplar oder ihr habt einfach nur Pech gehabt. Hm, bin schon am überlegen mir die Kühlung zu bestellen.



Viel Glück das du alle negativen Punkte die ich aufgezählt habe nicht hast  

Unwahrscheinlich


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Viel Glück das du alle negativen Punkte die ich aufgezählt habe nicht hast
> 
> Unwahrscheinlich



Habe mir die Kühlung mal bestellt, Käufer dafür habe ich schon.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Schick sie lieber zurück wenn sie Probleme macht, will bestimmt niemand ein Produkt mit so vielen Mängeln haben wollen


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Schick sie lieber zurück wenn sie Probleme macht, will bestimmt niemand ein Produkt mit so vielen Mängeln haben wollen



Wenn es grobe Mängel aufweißt, gebe ich es ihm ja nicht.
Nur wenn es mich überzeugt bekommt er es.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Achso du testest es nur, ich dachte du gibts es ab wenn du sie schlecht findest


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*



Bioschnitzel schrieb:


> Achso du testest es nur, ich dachte du gibts es ab wenn du sie schlecht findest



Ne ne 
Habe noch nie ein Produkt verkauft was einen Mangel hatte und das werde ich auch nie.
Bin schon gespannt, endlich mal wieder basteln


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Pack dir schon mal ein paar Unterlegscheiben bereit und bereite dich darauf vor viel Gewalt gegen die Schrauben/Federn  auszuüben, hoffentlich rutschst du nicht ab


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Hm

Also ich bin hin und her gerissen.
Aber erstmal das positive.

*Positiv  
*-Die Verarbeitung ist tadellos
-Die Lüfter klackern nicht bei niedrigen Drehzahlen
-Die Kühlleistung ist gut
-Der Preis ist endlich mal angemessen

*Neutral
*-Die Pumpe ist leise (sofern man sie drosselt)
-Die Montageanleitung ist nicht besonders detailliert
-Der schwarze Lack an den Schrauben geht sehr schnell ab

*Negativ
*-Die Schutzfolie vom Kühlkörper lässt sich nur schwer ablösen (ich empfehle für Rückstände Aceton)
-Die Montage ist eine Überwindung (die Federn sind viel zu stark und man muss schon ordentlich druck aufwenden)
-Den Kühler unbedingt überkreuz festziehen, sonst ächzt das Mainboard (das Board biegt sich allerdings nicht)


Eigentlich ist die AiO gut, die Kühlleistung kann sich mit den aktuellen High End Luftkühlern (HR-22 mit einem TY-147A @ 7V) messen.
Die Lüfter sind auf 100% zwar gut hörbar aber immer noch leiser als die von Corsair oder Enermax, an der Lüftersteuerung auf 50% hört man nichts mehr von den Lüftern, auch ist kein klackern zu hören, was ich sehr gut finde. Ich würde die Wakü empfehlen, wenn da nicht die Montage bzw. die Federn wären. Wär da nicht aufpasst, der kann abrutschen und dann ist das Board hin, zudem klebt die Schutzfolie an der Kühler Unterseite zu gut und lässt sich nicht rückstandslos entfernen (mit Aceton paar mal drüber und gut ist).
Ich empfehle das Teil nur an erfahrene User, die nicht an eine Anleitung angewiesen sind und etwas Geduld aufbringen können bei der Montage.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Das Problem ist, gedrosselt ist die Pumpe nicht mehr stark genug. Merkst du wenn du mal den Stresstest länger als 10min laufen lässt. Bei 1h Witcher 3 war die Temp so hoch, das der leuchtende Schriftzug angefangen hat zu blinken (bedeutet das Wasser ist zu heiß). 

Ungedrosselt ist die Pumpe aber mehr als deutlich zu hören.

Wie waren die Schrauben bei dir? 
Bei mir haben die Schrauben auf Anschlag reingedreht (also Schraubenende berührt die Lamellen des Radis) noch 2-3mm über dem Lüfter. War das bei dir auch so oder hast ohne zu gucken die Schrauben in den Radi gedreht? 
Nicht das du die Lamellen beschädigt hast?


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Kann ich so nicht bestätigen.
30 min Prime 95 custom small FFT und die Temp hat sich bei 71° eingependelt (4790K @ 4,4 GHZ und 1,15 vcore). Gedrosselte Pumpe und Lüfter an der Steuerung bei 50%, ich finde das kann sich sehen lassen. Mein HR-22 ist da nicht besser, da hat sich die Temp bei 72 - 73° eingependelt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*



Ralle@ schrieb:


> Hm
> 
> Also ich bin hin und her gerissen.
> Aber erstmal das positive.
> ...



Da mehrere von einer zu lauten Pumpe berichtet haben, würde mich noch ein Vergleich zwischen 100% und dem gedrosselten Zustand interessieren, der von euch als lautlos eingestuft wird. 

Entweder über ein kurzes Video oder eine Laustärkemessung über eine App mit dem Handy. Die Handymessung ist zwar nicht sonderlich genau, gibt aber einen Differenzbetrag zwischen 100% und gedrosselt aus.


----------



## Bioschnitzel (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*

Das würde schwierig sein, dann müsste ja absolute Stille sein außer die Pumpe. Ich kann es leider nicht mehr machen, hab das olle Teil nicht mehr


----------



## Ralle@ (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Geheimtipp: Leise 240mm AiO-Wak für 80€*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Da mehrere von einer zu lauten Pumpe berichtet haben, würde mich noch ein Vergleich zwischen 100% und dem gedrosselten Zustand interessieren, der von euch als lautlos eingestuft wird.
> 
> Entweder über ein kurzes Video oder eine Laustärkemessung über eine App mit dem Handy. Die Handymessung ist zwar nicht sonderlich genau, gibt aber einen Differenzbetrag zwischen 100% und gedrosselt aus.




Sorry

Die AiO habe ich nach meinen Test beim Freund verbaut.
Ich kann dir sagen dass gedrosselt leicht säuselt (wennst das Ohr an der Pumpe hast, wirst sie leicht hören). Ansonsten gibt es nicht viel zu kritisieren, außer der Montage. Für den Preis eine Empfehlung, wenn man nicht grad zwei linke Hände hat.


----------

